# Kühler für OC eines i5-4670k.



## Exerst (29. Juni 2018)

*Kühler für OC eines i5-4670k.*

Hallo miteinander,

letzte Woche ist mir meine EVGA GTX 960 SC 2GB kaputt gegangen und ich habe als Ersatz eine GTX 1060 SC 3GB erhalten.
Diese wird nun von meiner älteren CPU ausgebremst und ich habe mir daher überlegt die CPU zu übertakten.
Bisher wird die CPU von einem Alpenföhn Sella gekühlt, nur bin ich mir ziemlich sicher das dieser beim Übertakten mehr zum Kühlen ausreicht.
Daher suche ich nun einen passenden CPU-Kühler.
*
Hardware*
CPU: Intel i5-4670k
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Sella
MB: ASRock Z87 Pro3
RAM: G.Skill 8GB PC3-14900 DDR3-1866 CL9 Sniper 2x4GB
SSD: Samsung 840 EVO 250GB
HDD: 1TB
GPU: EVGA GTX 1060SC 3GB
NT: Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro 750W P8
Gehäuse: CM Storm Sniper Pure Black

Wie man sieht ist die Hardware etwas betagt, sollte aber genügend Leistung bereitstellen um die CPU etwas zu übertakten.

Mein Ziel ist es zwar die Leistung zu erhöhen aber nicht die Leistungsgrenzen der CPU zu erreichen.

Die Budget grenze ist bei 60€.

Schonmal vielen dank im Vorraus für die Hilfe.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Kühler für OC eines i5-4670k.*

Brocken 3 sollte für deine Bedürfnisse völlig ausreichend sein 

BTW: ich sehe eher die GPU als limitierenden Faktor


----------



## drstoecker (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Kühler für OC eines i5-4670k.*

Dein kühler reicht locker aus, teste erstmal das oc.
gönn dir lieber ein weiteres 8gb Kit ddr3 ram das ist eher nötig!


----------

